# Key Post: House Insurance



## Elcato (6 Sep 2001)

Where is the best place to find good value House insurance.


----------



## Liam D Ferguson (6 Sep 2001)

*Re: House Insurance*

Here's a few places to start - www.just4u.ie and www.123.ie

Regards, 

Liam D Ferguson
www.ferga.com


----------



## rainyday (7 Sep 2001)

*House Insurance*

Some More Sites for Online Quotes:


www.mortgagesonline.ie

[broken link removed]

Happy Hunting !


----------



## rainyday (15 Oct 2001)

*AA & ProtectDirect*

Try AA Home Insurance  as well while you're at it.


----------



## thebilbo (28 Dec 2001)

*Re: house insurance*

The cheapest quote I got for home insurance (out of around a dozen) came from Jardine Lloyd Thompson via www.rollercoaster.ie this included a 25% discount for the first year only.

Unfortunately it had taken so long to arrive that I had already signed up with 123.ie which was second cheapest.

AA, barker.ie and solmon.com were all good.


----------



## KC (1 Jan 2002)

*HOUSE INSURANCE*

I did a lot of shopping around this year for house Insurance. A broker called Top Quote Direct (number in the golden pages) beat the other companies by around £30, and because I accepted an excess of £250 instead of £50, they shaved another £20 off the premium.


----------



## Lucy (4 Feb 2002)

*Home Insurance*

Have you tried the Banks - AIB offer very good home insurance


----------



## Wings Of Chicken 1 (4 Feb 2002)

*Re: Home Insurance*

<!--EZCODE BOLD START-->* Tigger*<!--EZCODE BOLD END--> wrote.....

<!--EZCODE BOLD START-->* The product is the same…..*<!--EZCODE BOLD END-->

There are likely to be some differences that a trained professional may spot. However, whether such differences are applicable to you, or indeed relevant to your circumstances, only such an advisor could say. 

<!--EZCODE BOLD START-->* I am still waiting to hear from my Broker for this year……*<!--EZCODE BOLD END-->

There is no legal obligation on a broker or insurer to advise you that renewal is due, but it certainly makes for bad business practice on their part, and a certain lack of professionalism.

<!--EZCODE BOLD START-->* I always understood Brokers were to get the best deals for their clients…..*<!--EZCODE BOLD END-->
To be fair to the broker, the ‘best deal’ does not always equate to lowest cost. Much depends on terms of the covers (which differ widely between insurers), the strength of relationship with the insurer concerned (for dealing with contentious claims or underwriting matters), and – fundamentally - the all-important claims service. Few brokers will re-broke every house/car policy every year, unless you instruct them specifically to do so.

If price is the only factor in your choice of insurer, then expect to shop around every year, and be prepared for non-payment of ‘borderline’ claims and potential difficulty should you need to arrange non-standard or unusual cover at any time. 

Best answer of all should come from your regular insurance broker if you were to ask face-to-face "What does your firm do for me?".  

Wings


----------



## tiggerthecat42hotmailcom (4 Feb 2002)

*House Insurance Quote  - EUR or IR£?*

Thank you for your comments. While I do realise that the "product" with regard to house insurance varies from one company to another and that lowest cost doesn't always equal the best "value"; I do find it difficult to accept the huge range of premiums demanded for quite similiar policies, the "extras" offered were just not worth the increased premium asked - not for my fairly basic requirements anyhow.  However I imagine some clients have the requirements of cover for expensive foodstuffs in the the freezer or vintage port, wine and champagne in the basement etc. . . . . . .


----------



## Sarah Wellband (10 Apr 2002)

*Re: house insurance*

Credit Unions normally offer the cheapest cover across the board, they use Church and General and get good bulk discounts. You have to be a member which simply meand investing €5 with them

Sarah

www.rea.ie


----------



## Wings Of Chicken 1 (11 Apr 2002)

*Re: house insurance*

Hi <!--EZCODE BOLD START-->* Sarah*<!--EZCODE BOLD END-->,

As I understand it - and I may be wrong - the League of Credit Unions have a scheme with Royal & Sun Alliance. 

However, when Allianz (Church & General) failed to make it on to the 'panel', they contacted most/all the individual CU's directly, and made arrangements on a Union by Union basis.
Many CU's, however, stayed with Royal  & Sun Alliance.

Therefore, AAM readers may be offered one or other of these company's products via their CU, depending on their location.

My information may be out-of-date, coming from 2000/2001.

Wings


----------



## tomas ceannt (22 Jun 2002)

*Unspecified All Risks & Specified Risks*

Liam,
Define the difference between unspecified all risks and for example specified risk for example on wedding rings in a house insurance policy.
Which is best?


----------



## rainyday (22 Jun 2002)

*Re: Unspecified All Risks & Specified Risks*

As far as I know, unspecified all risks cover usually has a maximum limit per item, possibly in the region of €500-€1000 per item. If a specific item like an engagement ring with a specific value is listed on the policy, then that item will be covered up the specified value.


----------



## Liam D Ferguson (23 Jun 2002)

*Re: Unspecified All Risks & Specified Risks*

Also - specified all risks cover is generally cheaper, but it's less comprehensive as it only covers the named item.  Many people have their most valuable possessions specified, and a certain amount of unspecified cover.


----------



## tomas ceannt (26 Jun 2002)

*Limitations of Specified Risks vs Unpecified All Risks*

The limitation of using specified risk cover is that items that such as engagement rings are subject to valuation and this must be factored into the value palced on the item for insurance purposes.  ACork jeweller recently quoted a price of 1% for valuation.  Unspecified risk cover provides more scope in this regard.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## rainyday (26 Jun 2002)

*Re: Limitations of Specified Risks vs Unpecified All Risks*

Hi Tomas - On my policy, the 'unspecified risk' cover has a limit per item/article - something like €500 - so it wouldn't provide more cover than the specified risk for items which exceed this value.

On the rare occasions when I've bought expensive jewellery, I've got a valuation with the purchase to avoid having to pay out at a later stage. The jewellers are much more co-operative and flexible when they are trying to make a sale!


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2002)

*Re: house insurance*

My home/contents insurance is due for renewal at the end of September and I was doing the annual shopping around and thought the different quotes obtained made for interesting reading. My required level of cover was €150K on buildings (based on the SCS guide to rebuilding costs and allowing margin for error since only 2001 figures) and 25% (c. €37K) on contents, accidental damage if available and not all risks or other special cover. Unless otherwise stated this is the cover provided by the relevant premiums. My current insurer is AA/Royal & Sun Alliance and based on the figures below I'll be staying with them for a seventh successive year unless somebody can recommend a better deal (3 bed terraced house, standard construction, D7, no alarm, smoke alarms, mortice deadlocked doors, keylocked windows, neighbourhood watch, no claims).


www.aaireland.ie

Cover: €158K (buildings) + €31K (contents) [£125K + £25K] with accidental damage

Premium: €285

Underwriter: Royal & Sun Alliance


www.123.ie

Premiums:
€415 no accidental damage
€448 with accidental damage
€371 with €500 excess
€401 with €500 excess & accidental damage


www.just4u.ie

Premium:€491


www.mortgagesonline.ie

Cover: €191K + 30% (€57K) [£150K + 30%]

Premium: €408 (assumes alarm 10% discount)

Underwriter: Hibernian




Premiums:
€403.55
€361 with €500 excess
€435 with accidental damage
€389 with accidental damage & €500 excess


[broken link removed]

Premium: €482




Premium: €409 

Underwriter: Eagle Star


[broken link removed]

Premiums:
€517
€522 with accidental damage


www.rollercoaster.ie

Form submission failed :|


----------



## ClubMan (13 Sep 2002)

*Re: AA*

My policy is "Homesure". I can only see "Safehome" listed on [broken link removed]. Do you know what the differences between these two products are? For what it's worth I'm happy enough with the cover provided by this policy (as detailed in the policy document). And, no - I didn't get an "old age" discount! :lol


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2003)

*Re: House Insurance*

Yes - you only need to insure a property for the cost of rebuilding and the chances of this being estimated to be exactly the same as the market value are probably slim. Bring the SCS ready reckoner table along to your bank and see what they say. Did you receive a copy of the lender's valuation survey yet (which includes their surveryor's estimate of the reinstatement cost)? Are you buying the insurance from the lender or shopping around for it elsewhere? While you should make sure that you insure the buildings for the appropriate amount you should not be afraid to query things such as this with your lender and haggle if necessary.


----------



## figi (28 Jun 2003)

*Contents insurance for rented property*

Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I can get contents insurance whilst living in rented accommodation? Having problems getting anyone to even give me a quote. Thanks.


----------



## Le Meister (30 Jun 2003)

*Re: Contents insurance for rented property*

Figi,

Try   On their online quotation form, it gives you a choice of either buildings, contents or both.


----------



## figi (30 Jun 2003)

*contents insurance for rented accommodation*

No go there either. The issue is that it is rented accommodation, i.e., I'm not a home owner. Insurance companies in this country are very reluctant to insure contents for people living in shared, rented accommodation. Anyone else come across this problem?


----------



## Tamerlane (9 Jul 2003)

*Re: contents insurance for rented accommodation*

Just spotted this post now. When I was in rented accommodation a year ago I got contents insurance from Bank of Ireland. There were no problems.


----------



## Slim (30 Jan 2004)

*Re: HOUSE INSURANCE*

Recently had the renewal statement from my lender quoting my home insurance at €682 for the coming year. Shrugged off usual inertia and check AAM and eventually got to  and got a quote from AXA which was €200 ch3eaper for same cover. Also got a €50 voucher off the premium as a new customer or such like. Saved €250 all told for a few minutes work.


Slim 8) 

PS: Ironically had to take lenders insurance for house to let as the others could not compete??


----------



## Elcato (23 Mar 2004)

*Re: HOUSE INSURANCE*

As an add on FBD do not insure houses that are more than 100 years old. So save your self a call and beware that you would not be covered if you fail to disclose this especially if, as I was, unsure as to the actual build date.


----------



## TX1 (3 Nov 2005)

*Re: >>House Insurance(key)*

P.S. Do i insure the apartment for purchase price or the amount borrowed


----------



## ClubMan (3 Nov 2005)

*Re: >>House Insurance(key)*

The rebuilding cost as I mentioned in your original thread.


----------



## levelpar (24 Mar 2006)

Hi Clubman,  Never check house insurance ,just work on a DD by BOI. Decided to browse the subject here and almost had a heart attack when I saw your premium. I pay 58.30 monthly which i worked out at about 700€.yearly.   Have been with BOI  for 20years and never check.  I am now going to do a research.  By the way, could not get SCS. Who are they .Can you provide more info as I want to assess costs for rebuilding and work out details for premium. Your rebuilding costs does look small .


----------



## ClubMan (24 Mar 2006)

SCS publish  which is worth checking when shopping around for insurance. Make sure to review the footnotes and treat it as a ready reckoner only.


----------



## levelpar (24 Mar 2006)

Hi Clubman,  Thanks for the info.


----------



## messyleo (25 Mar 2006)

*Re: HOUSE INSURANCE*



			
				Elcato said:
			
		

> As an add on FBD do not insure houses that are more than 100 years old. So save your self a call and beware that you would not be covered if you fail to disclose this especially if, as I was, unsure as to the actual build date.


 
I had the same problem because my house is a period property... it's very difficult to get insurance. with axa if the house is built before 1920 it must be approved by an underwriter, and i think allianz also have a 100 year requirement. the quote i got from axa was €512 (2 bed end of terrace, D6, no alarm). i found hibernian particularly helpful and went with them - mainly because they would insure me evn though i didn't know exactly how old the house was, and they came in at €390. unfortunately it does appear that you may not get as competitive a quote if your house is very old.


----------

